# Can dogs eat tootsie rolls?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I searched google and this whole entire site and can not find the answer. I just wonder because they're not chocolate @[email protected] I know they probably aren't good for them either way but I'm dying to know the answer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NO for many reasons. When I worked at the vet clinic we had a yorkie come in and die from complications of 4 tootsie rolls. too much for her system to handle and the owners did not get her in quick enough. NO human food as a rule


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I searched google and this whole entire site and can not find the answer. I just wonder because they're not chocolate @[email protected] I know they probably aren't good for them either way but I'm dying to know the answer.


any one who cares for their dog wouldn't even try to feed candy. i can even see potato chips or cookies (no chocolate) but tootsie rolls........do u really think dogs should eat tootsie rolls? is this a real question?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

tootsie rolls cant be good for a dog.. lol.. mine like gummi bears


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I wasn't going to give them to the pups anyways but it made me very curious. I have only tried apples,carrots, and cheez its. other than that I'm mostly paranoid for their lives...but gummy bears? XD I would think gellatin would make them sick. My grandpa used to give his saint bernard keebler chocolate striped cookies every morning and that dog lived for almost 13 years . Not sure how he survived that lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its only a gummi bear or two, not a lot .. anyways, you use gelatin in satin balls and those dont hurt dogs


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I wasn't going to give them to the pups anyways but it made me very curious. I have only tried apples,carrots, and cheez its. other than that I'm mostly paranoid for their lives...but gummy bears? XD I would think gellatin would make them sick. My grandpa used to give his saint bernard keebler chocolate striped cookies every morning and that dog lived for almost 13 years . Not sure how he survived that lol


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I could just see tootsie rolls getting...stuck in a dogs system haha idk though...but just thinking about sugar and preservatives...def no lol.

I actually give Lo a lot of human food for snacks but not table scraps...apples, blueberries, carrots, strawberries, tomatoes, cottage cheese, eggs, peanut butter......I buy his snacks from the expensive health store and usually get myself store brand..he has his own separate jar of peanut butter! hahahah


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My dogs got sooo sick from peanut butter @[email protected] I think they might have nut allergy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No candy period .... use hot dogs, dog treats, kibble, things like that


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I am gonna say no as well, my red boy Phoenix loves starbursts, but I bite it into a really small piece and give him some abnout once every 3 months or so, he loves them but yeah no candy for dogs, I can't say human food cuase i feed my guys table scraps


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

As far as can they eat them yes along with multiple edible and non-edible things. They should not eat them.


----------

